
The backbone of IoT is here - chatu
https://iota.org/
======
chatu
As the Internet-of-Things keep expanding, the need for interoperability and
sharing of resources become a necessity. IOTA enables companies to explore new
business-2-business models by making every technological resource a potential
service to be traded on an open market in real time, with no fees.

